# Mixed Race Couple Looking for Donor Egg



## Ganesh (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi all

Just wondering what experiences others have had in our position?  I am Indian and my husband is white Caucasian and we're looking for either an Indian egg or mixed race (Indian and White) egg.  We live in the East Midlands and the clinics I have contacted in the area are saying the same thing, ie it seems that not many donors come forward and I'm wondering how others have got over this.

I have also posted in the egg donor thread. 

Thanks in advance for your help.

xx


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Ganesh have you tried registering on prideangel.com and altrui.co.uk they are really good try them.

Good luck

Titoxx


----------



## Ganesh (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi Tito

No I have not tried those sites, to be honest with you, I thought pride angel was for same sex couples and thought that altrui was for clinics only, so will definitely need to take a closer look!  Thanks v much for highlighting this to me.

Fingers crossed!

xxx


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

No Pride angel is for everyone and altrui can also assist you then you can go ahead with your clinic they are really helpful give them a call. I spoke to altrui myself about two weeks ago as i was an eggsharer the lady had someone who was a perfect match and she called my clinic to see if we could work together unfortunately that was the exact same day the clinic had finalised my match.if they had not i would have gone with them and all parties would have been happy.To cut the long story short they were really helpful.

Goodluck


----------



## Scorah (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Ganesh

I am Asian and my partner is white. We were enquiring about IVF and egg share but the clinic we went to said there was not much demand for Asian eggs. Please private message me if you want a chat.

Scorah


----------



## Ganesh (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi Tito

Tried Altrui, but looking at £4k before we even know if it would be a good match so prepared to wait a little while to see what happens.

Hi Scorah, thanks I will drop you a line, would be good to hear about your experience so far.


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Oh thats abit too much wishing u all the best i am currently on stims and hopefully ec ould be mid week next week


----------



## Ganesh (Mar 24, 2013)

Good luck Tito.  Just read your signature properly, you have been through so much already, admire your strength and am keeping everything crossed for you. xx


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Ganesh i am currently having tx now   this will be our time


----------

